# Blog.co.in - Free Bloggin Service Specially for INDIAN



## satyamy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hello,
Searched Digit Forum but didnt found any result so Posting this

Found this New Blogging Service Specially for INDIA
www.blog.co.in
Create Blog like "yourname.blog.co.in" for free
Earn Money buy Inserting Ads from your Google AdSense, Yahoo etc.
Write in Indian Languages
etc. read yourself by clicking here *blog.co.in/features/


----------



## amizdu (Oct 14, 2008)

Très vieux news.


But, as you said, no one else have posted about this, so it's neither your fault too.


----------



## Cool Joe (Oct 15, 2008)

My advice: There's no need to switch to this if you already have a Blogger or WP blog. There's nothing special about this service.


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 15, 2008)

And I think I read somewhere that it uses Wordpress MU


----------

